# Exchange server and ATT's new SMTP settings



## jda71 (Jul 26, 2007)

ATT (our ISP) has changed their email settings to different ports and SMTP server name. Also has added SSL encription. Can any of this be done in Exchange? What can we do to get our outgoing email back? Thanks.


----------



## morleyz (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes.

All we had to do was change the following:

In Exchange System Manager, Open the properties of your Default SMTP Virtual Server.
On the Delivery tab, click Outbound Connections and change the TCP port to the new port (it was 587 for us).
Click OK and then click Advanced. Under smart host, put in the new SMTP server name.

I'm pretty sure that's all we changed.


----------



## jda71 (Jul 26, 2007)

I changed the settings that you mentioned, sent a test email, it was never delivered and hasn't bounced back yet! Is there a place to add the SSL encription? Does the server need to be rebooted to activate settings? Thanks again.


----------



## morleyz (Oct 11, 2007)

No...the server doesn't need to be restarted.

Check the queues in ESM and see if the message is stuck in the queue.

Can you post the specific settings ATT asked you to change to?


----------



## jda71 (Jul 26, 2007)

The ATT directions are for changes to a regular POP connection. I set up a POP account on my workstation with the changes and it worked.

Basically changes to POP server (pop.att.yahoo.com), SMTP server (smtp.att.yahoo.com), use an encripted connection (SSL), and port settings (995 for POP3 and 465 for SMTP).


----------



## morleyz (Oct 11, 2007)

Try using port 587. I believe this is the port for non-SSL connection.

You'll have to log in with your username and password. I'm not sure if you're currently doing this, but to enable it you go back into your SMTP virtual server properties, go to Delivery and click Outbound Security.
Tick Basic authentication and put your username as [email protected] and your password.

I remember it was a pain to get ours working. I telnetted to port 587 on smtp.att.yahoo.com and got an SMTP response.


----------



## shoreiii (Apr 5, 2009)

This worked. I am sending mail on port 587. You have to register with yahoo.

Yes! You can get messages from most external email accounts, as long as the provider uses a POP mail server that doesn't require a secure connection (SSL). And you can also use AT&T Mail to send email from other account addresses, so an email will appear to be from your other account. It's a convenient way to do all your emailing from one place.

To complete the process, you'll need to find out the mail server name for each account you wish to add. This requires either a conversation or some hunting around in your documentation or online. Talk to either the Internet Service Provider (ISP) you use to connect to the Internet, or the Network Administrator who controls the system at your work or school. Verify with them that it's a POP server -- yep, P-O-P—they'll know what you mean. (It stands for Post Office Protocol.) Your conversation should go something like this.

You can either add an account with AT&T Mail's automatic delivery settings, or you can add an account and manually set the delivery options yourself. 

Delivery options include:

choosing the AT&T Mail folder you want new messages to go into 
deciding whether or not emails in the other accounts should stay in those other Inboxes after you read them in AT&T Mail 
choosing to get either all your messages from the other account, or only the new ones 
applying your AT&T Yahoo! filters to that other mail, if you want 
Note: You won't be able to access another AT&T Mail account that has already been set up for POP access. And again, for now, you will not be able to access an account that requires a secure connection (SSL).

Use the first set of instructions to get AT&T Yahoo!'s automatic settings. Use the second instructions if you want to manually set the delivery options.

To add an account with AT&T Mail's automatic delivery settings:

Click Options in the upper-right corner of your Mail page and select Mail Options. 
Under Management, click Mail Addresses. 
On the "Mail Accounts" page that opens, click Add. 
Enter an account name—whatever you'd like to call it. For example, "Work," "School," etc. Then either click Continue on the lower-left, or press Enter. 
The second page asks for two things: the name you'd like to display in the "From" line for mail you send from this account, and the email address of the account. When you're done, click Continue on the lower-left, or press Enter. 
Next, enter the name of the mail server, your username, and the password for the account. Click the Setup Mail Server button.

If you want to add this information later, leave everything blank and click the Skip This Step button.

You'll need to verify the account before you can send mail from it. Click Send Verification to send a verification message to the email address you added. 
In your Inbox in that account, you'll get the Confirmation Code in a verification email. Enter it on the AT&T Mail setup page, then click Verify Account. 
Enter your Yahoo! password on the next page, and now you can check mail in and send mail from the external account. Sweet! 
To add an account and manually select delivery options:

Click Options in the upper-right corner of your Mail page and select Mail Options. 
Under Management, click Mail Addresses. 
On the "Mail Accounts" page that opens, click Add. 
Before you do anything else, in the upper-right corner of this page, click the Configure Account Manually link. 
OK. The page that opens has 3 sections: Account, Sending Mail and Receiving Mail. Under Account, enter whatever name you'd like to call the account you're adding. For example, "Work," "School," etc. 
The Sending Mail section asks for three things: 
the name you'd like to show in the "From" line for mail you send from this account, 
the email address of the account, and 
the Reply-To address, if you want replies to emails you send from this address to be directed to yet another email address. 
Finally, the Receiving Mail section contains spaces where you can enter 
your mail server name 
your user name for the account you're adding 
the password for the account you're adding. 
Also, you can select an indicator color to mark messages received from this account. 
In "Deliver To:," choose a folder from the pull-down menu where you'd like to route incoming messages that are from this new account. Or, just leave "Inbox." 
In "Options," check (or don't check) the boxes next to the following: 
Override default POP port: If you know your POP server uses a port other than 110, enter the port number here. Note: To get this information, contact your Internet Service Provider or Network Administrator. 
Leave mail on POP server: Specify whether messages retrieved to your AT&T Yahoo! account will also remain in your external mail account, or whether you want them deleted from your external mail server.
Note: Checking this box means that you intend for mail to stay in your external account AND in your Yahoo! account. If you do not check this box, the mail received from your external mail account to your Yahoo! Mail account will be deleted from your external mail account. 
Retrieve new messages only: Specify whether AT&T Mail retrieves only the new messages in your external mail account, or all messages. Note: Checking this box means that your old emails will stay in your external mail account and only the new emails received to your external mail address will be sent to your Yahoo! account. If you do not check this box, all old and new emails to your external mail account will be sent to your AT&T Mail account. 
Use filters: Checking this box applies your AT&T Mail filters to incoming external mail.
Click Save Changes. 
You'll need to verify the account before you can send mail from it. Click Send Verification to send a verification message to the email address you added. 
In your Inbox in that account, you'll get the Confirmation Code in a verification email. Enter it on the AT&T Mail setup page, then click Verify Account. 
Enter your Yahoo! password on the next page, and now you can check mail from and send mail from the external account. Yes!


----------

